# Who uses Yongnuo Flashes for there Nikon?



## gryffinwings (Sep 2, 2012)

Who uses Yongnuo Flashes here? If so what model and how do you like it?

I'm getting a Yongnuo YN565EX soon, and I can't wait to start using it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have two 560's I used for background / hair / rim lighting sometimes.... they work!


----------



## trevortdogr (Sep 3, 2012)

I just got the 560 II this week, it's my first speed lite  and used it for outdoor portrait session yesterday. I have never done manual flash so it's a learning curve for me.  Some images came out pretty good with it though.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a 468 ii and a 560 ii. Love them both.


----------



## Bukitimah (Sep 3, 2012)

I am and is happy with it. No TTL function but I like manual adjustment better.


----------



## Superfitz (Sep 3, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> Who uses Yongnuo Flashes here? If so what model and how do you like it?
> 
> I'm getting a Yongnuo YN565EX soon, and I can't wait to start using it.



It is swell


----------



## Davidm310 (Sep 5, 2012)

I use Yongnuos 460II when using external flash. I usually set them up as stand alones or use them with umbrellas. I use Yongnuos RF-603 for wireless flash triggers. Can't beat the quality and price on these little suckers. 100% satisfied.


----------



## cayto (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm thinking to buy the YN 560 II, what you guys think about it?

It's my first flash, and it is not TTL, i will use it in manual, i'll have to learn how to use it


----------



## Davidm310 (Sep 5, 2012)

cayto said:
			
		

> I'm thinking to buy the YN 560 II, what you guys think about it?
> 
> It's my first flash, and it is not TTL, i will use it in manual, i'll have to learn how to use it



Learning curve isn't too steep, knowing power levels and correct use of fill flash techniques will put you down the right path. I bought my YN460II  when I was still a newbie in photography. I was able to get the hang of shooting with both settings in Manual mode, and I'm not much brighter than your average bear. Biggest advice I could give is properly expose your background without flash and once that is done turn flash on and adjust flash power levels from there.


----------



## billyboybad (Sep 6, 2012)

I have YN560 & YN565EX, using with my Nikon D40X & D7000

sent from my SGSIII using tapatalk pro


----------



## cayto (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks alot for your comment!

I will use it mostly for outdoor portraits...only using it I will learn :thumbup:


----------



## gryffinwings (Sep 6, 2012)

I just received my Yongnuo YN-565EX, this flash is amazing, I've only taken a few shots with it, but it works very well with my Nikon D5100. I look forward to using it. I really never thought that an external flash would have that much of an affect on my photography.


----------



## tbc (Sep 6, 2012)

I used YN 560 II for wedding photography( mostly using as OCF) it work fine. The problems discovered so far is they dry your battery faster than the Nikon brand flash. I always prepare more battery so it's not really a problem for me. I like it so far


----------



## Xpertss (Sep 6, 2012)

I like mine! Got 3 560s for the price of One Nikkon brand!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I have two 560's I used for background / hair / rim lighting sometimes.... they work!



Me too.  Love them with my D90.


----------



## Enticingimagery (Sep 12, 2012)

Another 560 user here. I have mine over a year now, it's never failed me. Fast recycle times, enough power for general shoots, zoom, bounce card and built in diffuser ... for the money, it makes the Nikon brand ones look ridiculously expensive.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Enticingimagery said:


> Another 560 user here. I have mine over a year now, it's never failed me. Fast recycle times, enough power for general shoots, zoom, bounce card and built in diffuser ... for the money, it makes the Nikon brand ones look ridiculously expensive.



Not if you take into consideration build quality, power, TTL, remote flexibility, and many of the other things the Nikons have, that the Yongnuo's don't!


----------



## billyboybad (Jan 3, 2013)

gryffinwings said:


> Who uses Yongnuo Flashes here? If so what model and how do you like it?
> 
> I'm getting a Yongnuo YN565EX soon, and I can't wait to start using it.



why don't you go for YN568EX ????? 

sent from my "NEXUS 7" using tapatalk pro


----------



## CA_ (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a 480 or whatever, and it's OK. It's not great, honestly. But, I have dropped it on hard concrete / laminate floors several times and it works like a champ. I can't turn the power up too high (it died for a few hours when I did) but for $30 or so bucks that I spent, it's not bad for an extra slave to have around. 

I need to purchase a good flash, I know, but between my studio strobes and the fact that I never shoot outside of the studio, I have a hard time mustering up the idea of dumping 200-400 on a flash I probably won't use much.

But, they're good flashes for the money, but I'd have a back up.


----------



## Dave Devoid (Jan 3, 2013)

I was told to steer away from anything other than the Nikon flash, but reading the posts it seems these ones are pretty decent and reliable.

Im still looking at getting an sb700 as my primary flash, but these could be good for a second and third flash.....


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sb28. You can get them at KEH for a good deal. The sb24 is good too( it's a built like a brick though) and is cheaper- provided you find one on KEH.  These are ttl flashes but not ittl.  They work  as great manual flash guns on and off camera.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 3, 2013)

I have the 565EX and so far I am happy with it.  I have been using it as the Key light in a 2 light portrait setup.  It operates on the A group as a slave TTL.  exposure has been spot on.  It will give you most of the features of the higher priced Nikon flashes like the SB700/SB910.  One feature it IS missing is the COMMANDER function for the Creative Lighting System.  On the D7000 this is no problem as the built in flash can cover this but on your D5100 you will need to get either a Nikon Flash like the SB700/SB910 or a SB-U800 commander if you want to do wireless TTL flash.  As far as power and wireless slave operation, the yn-565EX really rocks.


----------

